# What Size Needles?



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Hi everyone,
I'd like to know what size needles you all use for your piglet iron shots and regular swine shots and what size needles for adult sows and boars? I have a gun syringe and went to vaccinate my new piglets today and when I opened the box of needles I thought the 16 ga. needles to large for my young piglets. I bought them on the advice of the phone customer service person. Now I don' know what I'll do with 100 of them since I have to buy others. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SHELBY (Mar 9, 2003)

Maybe this will help you out. I found it a couple of days ago on the Tractor Supply website.


*NEEDLE SIZE

Needles are measured two ways. Length and Gauge (diameter). When
determining the correct gauge, remember that the higher the number, the smaller the
diameter. Example: an 18 gauge needle is smaller than a 16 gauge needle.

*NEEDLE SIZE RECOMMENDATIONS

Longer needles are used for intramuscular injections (1-1/2")
and shorter needles (1/2" -1") for subQ injections.

Cattle, Hogs, Sheep - generally an 18 or 16 gauge with a 1 or 1-1/2 inch length.
Sows, Boars - usually given I.M., an 18 or 16 gauge with a 1-1/2 inch length.
Small Pigs- 18 gauge x 1/2 inch.
Dogs, Cats - 20 or 22 gauge with a 1/2 or 1 inch length.
CHorses - 18 gauge x 1 inch.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Thanks Shelby. That is precisely what I needed. I appreciate it!


----------

